# Agni 95 vs. Honda 680cc?



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi there,
I've used Agni's in all manner of vehicles and I'd say it will be competetive. only way to know for sure is to try both, and I'd say youd be the first to do that! Let us know

Steve


----------



## goglahey (Jul 8, 2009)

Well.... Spending 10k on a rincon and 5k on the conversion....

But beating a ice atv with the same setup ev style... priceless 

I have a old atv chassi lying for scrap, and i can use that. If i make up the weight in batteries and gear it for the same topspeed, it would almost be a fair test. 

I will post the results, when the day comes 

Allan


----------

